# Help me help a friend.



## kaylaclark (Jan 25, 2010)

so my friend wants to get her mother a 40 gallon fish tank coffee table from walmart. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Midwest-Tropical-Fountain-Aqua-Coffee-Table-0-100-Aquarium/11402238

Complete with lighting, extension cord, decorative plants, food, water conditioner, two-stage submersible filter pump and AquaBlock algae inhibitor, and blue glass gravel.

We tricked the mom into picking fish she liked (by asking her to help me pick some for my tank, even tho i already know what i want to get when my tank is cycled) and she chose: needle fish, striped raphael catfish, electric blue cichlid, oranda goldfish, malawi chrysonotus, angle fish, black ghost knife. 

I am having a hard time getting compatibility results on some of these fish.

So if you could, please help me figure out which fish get along, and how many of those fish we can get for the 40 gallon. oh and if my friend needs to buy anything else for the tank, she is wanting to have everything she needs for it when she gives it to her mom.


please and thanks =]


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

what are the dimensions of this tank? i don't know if it willbe big enough for most of those fish... I would say the raphaeland the Ghost knife are probably out though, and the "needlefish" if that is what i think it is, a gar,will get to be upto 12" long and is a predator, prolly not a good idea for that environment. 

i would also recomend a heater for anything other than a gold fish...


----------



## kaylaclark (Jan 25, 2010)

Dimensions: 30'' x 30'' x 16'' h


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

the 2 cichlids and the angels maybe but that's about all of those that i would put in there, and i'm not even sure on that much because of cichlids aggression levels, that would be tight quarters for them to share.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would go for a couple of angels and some cories. You could go for Malawi cichlids, but you'd have to do only malawi cichlids and be ready to move them out when they outgrow the tank. If you go with goldfish, only get one and nothing else.


----------



## Fish Grandma (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE that tank!!


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

most of those fish will outgrow the tank, and the angels are very peaceful and if it is a high traffic area they will get too excited. if it is not a high traffic area, you could do the angels, but they are also very sensitive to the water quality. your best bet would be a couple orandas.


----------

